# Nickayla Rivera Red Lip



## shygirl (Oct 11, 2013)

Can anyone guess what lipstick brand and shade this could be? It's stunning!

http://solmazsaberi.tumblr.com/post/36650518752/take-a-little-give-a-little
http://darkredlipstick.info/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Dark-Red-Lipstick-For-Olive-Skin.jpg


----------



## makeba (Oct 12, 2013)

I could have sworn I saw this picture somewhere. I think it was said the lipstick was by Kat von d.


----------



## shygirl (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks, makeba!


----------

